# What do I have? S&W



## Archaicguy (Oct 15, 2020)

I recently inherited a revolver and lm looking to see any info and value on it that I can. I’m not familiar at all with revolvers more of a semi-auto guy so I may sell it but who knows... this is the info I have..

.38 S&W special CTG. Stamped on the side of the barrel. Stamped 19-8 model number on the frame.
I have the original case it came in also with the tag with the barcodes and all the info still on it.
Tag says model 19
Cal .38 
Barrel 4
Spec ord 0056

is some of the info.
Thanks guys


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Pics would help, but my guess is some police departments special ordered their firearms from S&W to use .38's only.
Then as a long shot someone may have made a barrel swap which would make no sense since most people with a model 19 only use .38's for practice.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the 38 S&W Special morphed into the 38 Special, and the 38 S&W is a different cartridge, and they are not interchangeable. Take it to your local gunsmith to have it checked out. Only thing is depending on where you are, you may need to consider whether you need to get it registered. If so, better find out what's required for your state. Some states make a real pita out of it. In some situations, you can not "inherit" it without going through a legal process.
better find out or risk a misdemeanor violation.....https://www.genserlaw.com/what-should-happen-to-a-firearm-when-the-gun-owner-dies/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Archaicguy said:


> I recently inherited a revolver and lm looking to see any info and value on it that I can. I'm not familiar at all with revolvers more of a semi-auto guy so I may sell it but who knows... this is the info I have..
> 
> .38 S&W special CTG. Stamped on the side of the barrel. Stamped 19-8 model number on the frame.
> I have the original case it came in also with the tag with the barcodes and all the info still on it.
> ...


My condolences on your loss.

The S&W Model 19 is normally chambered in .357 Magnum.
However, S&W does occasionally make handguns with non-standard features for large customers.

This info was found on the S&W Forum, at this link:
http://smith-wessonforum.com/s-w-re...-did-s-w-ever-make-38-special-model-19-a.html

-------------------------------------

From SCSW3 (Standard Catalog of S&W, 3rd Edition), p187:

Model 19-8, chambered in .38spl, 2.5" or 4" barrel, SB, product code 148926. special order 0055 or 0056...2000.

(SB means Square Butt, this is important if you want/need new grips for it; the "2000" at the end of that line means that is how many were made/released for sale)

-------------------------------------

Another user says the box on SKU 148926, Special Order 0056 is also marked **SPECIAL**.

There is a bit of discussion that these may have been production overruns from a special order for the Brazilian Police.

Some of these may have been converted to .357 Magnum at some point, but don't _ASSUME_ yours is one of them. If you want to determine if this is the case, have a licensed gunsmith/pistolsmith check it.

Sounds like a cool handgun.

.


----------



## Archaicguy (Oct 15, 2020)

This is the info I have found on ti


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's always official letter request.

https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearm-history-request

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

